# white face?



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

At what age do Goldens get that "white face"?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Penny and Maggie started their sugar faces about age 5. Many start much later and some not at all... just depends on the genetics.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy started early. She was probably about 4 years when the white started showing. Very subtle but definitely there.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Reno was around 7 when the white starting showing.....


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

She's six and I think, perhaps, it's starting. Just a little, though, so I can't tell. Maybe it's white face...maybe it's a shedding pattern. it's shedding season afterall.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Kosmo was almost 8, right about the time Jackson showed up


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

My female is starting to get her white mask at just 4yo; my male (who is redder) will be 7yo this month, and barely has a hint of white. I've noticed that the "blonder" Goldens tend to get their white masks earlier than the darker, redder Goldens.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker will be 5 in September and he's still Golden in the face, but he has white coming in on his back.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My guy was 2 when he started getting white whiskers. He just turned 3 and the right lighting shows the white around his eyes and nose. My vet says it's normal, so... 

Part of it (I think) is his lighter coloring around his face showing up a bit more obvious as the rest of his coat darkened to a warm honey gold.

Oh, our collie started going a smidgeon white a year ago (when he was 4). He didn't have that white around his ears before...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It totally depends on the dog. I've had a dog go pretty white before his 5th birthday, but his littermate was barely (and so barely it was hard to tell at all) going gray at 8.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks will be 6 years old in June and his just started this past winter. It was just apparent, suddenly, one day that his face color was starting to change


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Megora said:


> My guy was 2 when he started getting white whiskers. He just turned 3 and the right lighting shows the white around his eyes and nose. My vet says it's normal, so...


Similar for my old girl. She had a complete white face by 5-6. Most people thought she was older as a result.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

It definitely depends on the dog. Misty was really young - probably around 4.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Sagebrush (very red) went to the Bridge at age 8 with no sign of a white face except for a tiny white patch on his chin. Buckskin (also red) started at age 9 and Brewer (red too) didn't show white until he was almost 10!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My girl started around age 5 - the vet said that was early. It was very gradual.. she's pretty sugary now, and just getting a little light patch on the top of her sweet head. I absolutely love it.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny turned 4 in October and that's when I noticed he was starting to go grey. He has grey above his eyes and under his eyes especially. Jasper will turn 6 on April 1st and he hardly has any greying going on. Danny is redder than Jasper.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke was starting to go white at 7 but only his whiskers. Then, at about 7 1/2 - 8 he started getting a little bit of white around his muzzle and eyes. Once starting chemo he got a bit more, but was never ever sugar faced at almost 9. Beautiful red boy, too.

It'll be interesting to see what happens with Cole as he's much lighter however more hint of gold now that he's getting older.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My Tanner who is 10.5 and blonde started turning white when he was around 4. Tucker my bridge kid who was very dark red barely had any white on him when he passed at almost 13. People would see them together and always call Tanner the old man even though he was 4yrs. younger than Tuck.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have a question about the "white face" persay.....but this is probably a good place to ask.....

This is our first winter-to-spring with Jackson (7 months) and it looks to me like his coat is lightening in color a bit.....is there any relation between losing the winter coat and a lightening in the color of the coat?? Maybe it's just me 

He also is rubbing up againt stuff once in a while like his sides are itching him, I'm guessing this is a coat-related issue too. I've been trying to brush him more hopefully that feels better for him and helps him out


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Action,

He is most likely losing his double coat from the colder months. I can't guess at the reason for the lighter colored coat, but it would make sense for the scratching against things. If you want that action to stop, I would recommend brushing him out, I typically used a furminator seems to get the double coat fairly well.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia started in the later part of her 5th year.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

AKGOLD said:


> Action,
> 
> He is most likely losing his double coat from the colder months. I can't guess at the reason for the lighter colored coat, but it would make sense for the scratching against things. If you want that action to stop, I would recommend brushing him out, I typically used a furminator seems to get the double coat fairly well.


Thanks AK. I can tell the coat is bothering him he seems itch so hopefully more brushing will alleviate the itching and get the loose hair out.

Maybe it's just me with the color of the coat, who knows LOL


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

My ol' Jess was about 8 when we noticed white in her face, she was a blondie.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

hannah is seven and a red golden, noticed the sugar face overnight when she was six. her daughter sadie started getting that sweet sugar at four and she is 4 1/2, also red. sophie who is 4 1/2 does not have one white hair and she is the darkest red of the three girls.


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Zoe and Piper both started at three. They have the same mom and dad but are 14 months apart.


----------



## Goldenfamily (Feb 17, 2011)

Bailey started around 3 years old. He was a darker Golden and I think he was a worrier like his mommy. By 7 my stepmom started calling him the phantom because his face was so white.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It does depend on the dog, but, in my own personal experience with 3 goldens, coat color determined the timing. Two of our guys were redder in coloring and both got whitish around age 8 or 9. Toby, a medium blonde golden started turning white at 5, and my own hair started turning "lighter" around the time Toby was 6 months old....


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> and my own hair started turning "lighter" around the time Toby was 6 months old....


Hahaha I caught that  

If I had some left, mine would be doing the same thing!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

My son's golden will be 4 in April and has started to get white around her nose. SHe is a red golden.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> It does depend on the dog, but, in my own personal experience with 3 goldens, coat color determined the timing. Two of our guys were redder in coloring and both got whitish around age 8 or 9. Toby, a medium blonde golden started turning white at 5, and my own hair started turning "lighter" around the time Toby was 6 months old....


 
HAHAHAHAHAHA! Too funny. Now all this time I thought that Mr Action has kept you young!!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Totally genetic so check out sire & dam & even back another generation if you can


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Dudu started getting bits of white at 3, he is around 3 years and 6 months in my avatar and you can see the white around his nose quite clearly


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

ActionJackson said:


> This is our first winter-to-spring with Jackson (7 months) and it looks to me like his coat is lightening in color a bit.....is there any relation between losing the winter coat and a lightening in the color of the coat?? Maybe it's just me


We have also had a lot of shedding. I have noticed that Samantha's coat seems darker in the winter as well, but I think (and am no means an expert) it's just a reflection against the snow. She's always been a darker golden, but looks especially red during the winter. 

Don't know if that helps, but just thought that I'd add my two sense :.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

I have decided that hers has (faintly) begun. I wonder how fast or slow the transition to white will be?


----------



## kathlena (May 17, 2013)

*i have a question*

I'm trying to figure out what breed my dog is, I was told she was huskie and german shepard mix, but I don't thing she is. At first I was thinking a Cretan, but she has a white face like the Golden Retrievers. The thing is, she is about 3 to 4 months old, can someone help me??


----------



## kathlena (May 17, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out what breed my dog is, I was told she was huskie and german shepard mix, but I don't thing she is. At first I was thinking a Cretan, but she has a white face like the Golden Retrievers. The thing is, she is about 3 to 4 months old, can someone help me?? These pics were taken when I first got her, she was about a month and a half.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Pictures are not very clear but she appears to have the husky mask. Best way to get people to read your posts it to start a new thread with a title that states what help you need.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben is starting to get a few white hairs on his nose at age 5 1/2.


----------



## ZZBlueComet (Dec 3, 2012)

Jake started getting a weird clump of whit hair under his eye, an inch or so down his cheek, that was at 6 years old - by 8, his face was almost white, by 10 it was solid white. You get used to it and the love continues. Our 12-15 years with Jake have been the most special.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Jinger just turned five in March and her chin was getting white at around 4 1/2. She's got a few white hairs around her eyes that I noticed in the past couple of weeks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Zeke who was reddish had a little scar above his eye from a cut he got at 2 1/2. That's where he got his first white hair. It was a very gradual process on his face from 5 or so. By about 9 he had a few white hairs on his back. Zoe's lighter and just recently 5, haven't noticed any white hairs on her but they wouldn't be so noticeable.


----------

